#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-16
<Apple67> ^_^
#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-17
<china> 这里有中国人吗？
#ubuntu-zh 2013-05-17
<wweir> join #ubuntu-cn
#ubuntu-zh 2014-05-14
<Krishnamurti> 这个频道没人吗
